# Thermoworks Thermometers?



## fishawn (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone use the Thermoworks thermometers? Not the pen style, but the regular digital? The reviews on them are very good. Have to order one this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 22, 2009)

Never heard of them. But I'm sure that somebody will be along soon. And if not please let us know how it works for you.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't have or never used one but there is someone that has one here I remember reading about it. So hang on their will come out and play soon.


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope.Please let us know though.Always interested in new gadgets....


----------



## papad (Sep 22, 2009)

Thermoworks are the ones that make the Thermapens I believe. I can't comment on the regular digital therms, but people seem to swear by the Pens.


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 22, 2009)

They are the best.  I buy all of my thermocouple probes from them.  Very very well made.  I also own the plug type thermapen, which is also very good (as long as you don't put it in your back pocket and sit down....don't ask).  Also, the guys and gals on the other end are great to work with.  I spent 45 minutes on the phone with one of their engineers one day to work out the best type of probe for a drum.  Very easy to work with.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 22, 2009)

I use their MTC model and really like it.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input all. On Amazon, the reviews on the Thermoworks are WAY better than Maverick & good to know the customer service is there. 

My Polder, which I actually liked, broke & was within warranty. I shipped it back & never heard anything from them. So I called & they had no idea WTF I was talking about? Every attempt to call or email them failed for me, transferred calls, hang ups, Can't find you in the system, etc. 

Just a word of caution......


----------



## up4smoke (Jan 16, 2012)

Im going to kick a dead horse here. I found this thread after searching the forum and was wondering if anyone uses the Thermoworks digital pocket thermometers. I cant Imagine paying $100 for the pen, but the pocket therms seem to be just as accurate and with a 6 second reading vs. a 3 second reading from the thermapen. They are only $19... Very tempting.


----------

